# Army Rangers Win The Army's Best Medic Competition



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations to Staff Sergeant Noah Mitchell and Sergeant Derick Bosley of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, for winning the Army's Best Medic Competition. Major General Brian Lein, Commanding General U.S. Army Medical Department Center and School and Command Sergeant Major Gerald C. Ecker, Command Sergeant Major, U.S. Army Medical Command presented the Ranger Team with their awards.

Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2016)

!


----------



## CDG (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations Rangers!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2016)

Outstanding job, gentlemen!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 28, 2016)

That's great. Well done!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2016)

Well done Rangers!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2016)

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2016)

5-10 years ago this thread would be filled with a chorus of "ZOMG! Why is their hair like that?!?!?!?!!?" posts.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 5-10 years ago this thread would be filled with a chorus of "ZOMG! Why is their hair like that?!?!?!?!!?" posts.



Hair looks a little short. Army must be going back to garrison mode. Back in my day...


----------

